

DVDs and Blu-rays will now carry two unskippable government warnings - magicalist
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2012/05/dvds-and-blu-rays-will-now-carry-two-unskippable-government-warnings/

======
eridius
I can't imagine how the government could possibly do a better job of
encouraging piracy.

~~~
paol
Oblig. cartoon: <http://i.imgur.com/GxzeV.jpg>

~~~
fogus
You can achieve the same experience by ripping the discs you've bought. The
question is do people actually do that?

~~~
CWIZO
No they don't.

~~~
dfxm12
Yes, we do.

------
Zirro
Why are they threatening the people who actually paid for the product?

This feels pretty relevant as well:

<http://i.imgur.com/GxzeV.jpg>

~~~
perssontm
Its really strange, I get annoyed each time I put on a dvd for my son. If it
at least could remember that I've seen the warnings and the spinning universal
100 times before.

I wrote a blog post in frustration a while back, wishing we would get cookies
in the dvd to avoid that. :) [http://text.krona.tm/post/11012559642/bring-
cookies-from-the...](http://text.krona.tm/post/11012559642/bring-cookies-from-
the-web-to-my-dvd)

------
Cieplak
_As ICE Director John Morton announced in a statement yesterday, "Law
enforcement must continue to expand how it combats criminal activity"_

Does anyone else think this is a terrible allocation of resources?

------
ctdonath
I paid for the disc. What are they yelling at _ME_ for?

~~~
CWIZO
The only explanation I can come up with is that they are targeting the people
who are ripping the DVDs for distribution. So 5 people on the whole world.
Sounds reasonable :/

~~~
Zirro
And I would doubt that anyone who's ripping professionally is unaware of the
(potential) legal consequences, should they get caught.

------
jefe78
I'm sure the consumer will love this. I wonder when(if) these will be added to
non-physical media (i.e., Netflix).

~~~
magicalist
I was wondering about that myself. I couldn't find a reference to the actual
published rules on this, but I wonder why it is limited to just disks. Is it
because they're a physical medium, or is it just a matter of time before we
have unskippable segments at the start of itunes/amazon/netflix/etc videos as
well?

Unfortunately Steve Jobs isn't around anymore to tell them to shove it...

"Will the two screens be shown back to back? Will each screen last for 10
seconds each? Will each screen be unskippable? Yes, yes, and yes."

ugh. I detest the start of watching video on bluray for the warnings already
(to be fair, this is also from ads that are usually skippable but still delay
proceedings). 10 more seconds on a screen that isn't even for me. Really
winning hearts and minds.

------
shrikant
"We did something. It did not work. Clearly the solution is to do more of it."

What causes people to think like this?

------
fogus
People still buy DVDs? How quaint.

------
rsanchez1
Yeah, people really needed one more reason to dump DVDs and Blu-Rays.

Thanks, government!

